# VIN Plate



## Brenpet (Nov 3, 2013)

Could anyone of you knowledgeable people point me in the right direction to find my vehicles VIN Plate. I have a Autotrail Cheyenne 630 SE on a Mercedes Sprinter chassis 2005. I have searched under the bonnet and on the door sills but to no avail. I am after finding the paint colour code which I think is on this plate ?. Will the colour be a Mercedes colour or is the paint specific to Autotrail . Thanks in advance for any help.

Peter


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Paint colour is not usually on the vin plate it's on a separate paint colour plate often close by. The difference is the vin plate is usually plain aluminium where as the other is painted in the vehicle colour. 
James


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Bren, 

The chassis cab colour will be a standard Mercedes colour, if you locate your VIN from your V5 and call your local Mercedes commercial dealer then they will be able to provide this to you.

Alternatively visit your local trade paint supplier who will have the colour card codes to locate match and they may also have a spectrometer which will be able to generate a much more accurate colour code as this reading is taken straight from the paint on your cab.

Regards,
Chris


----------

